# HK P30 or P30L?



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I've decided on the HK P30 for home defense, and in the meantime, have found at the range that I have a good eye and might like to eventually make some decent shots at 25 yards and might like to have the extra bore diameter of the P30L for accuracy.

The max distance that I'll have to shoot for HD is about 15-17 yards. I suspect accuracy will be important there as well.

I'd like some opinions about which version of the P30 to get.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

You've made a wise choice in choosing an HK, either or will suit your needs. I've got two HK's an HK45C and a P2000SK .40 both are outstanding handguns as are all of HK products. I believe that the P30L has a longer barrel and longer frame. Both are available in .9mm and .40 so the bore diameter is different between calibers not the physical size of the gun. Both have the same grip size. As far as accuracy, I don't think it will make all that much of a difference especially under 15 yards. That's 45 feet. Most self defense situations will be well under that. You will have slightly less recoil with the longer barrel, probably not that much to make too much of a difference in either caliber. Both guns are essentially the same size. Personally, I like the most compact guns in the largest caliber so I'd go with the P30 "forty". Although the "forty" has more recoil. They are less unwieldy and easier to draw with their shorter barrels. Plus they are easier to conceal although this is not an issue for home defense. "Nine" or "forty" that's up to you.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

it is the longer barrel=longer sight radius that make s the P30L a bit more accurate to shoot. I have both versions p30, p30L and I favor the L for the range.

make sure you get a lem trigger. I have v1--long pull and no safety used-works for me-- LOVE them both

FYI the bore radius is 9mm for both. the barrel length is what changes

buy both


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There will be no practical difference in accuracy between the P30 vs P30LS.

Yes, I have both.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> There will be no practical difference in accuracy between the P30 vs P30LS.
> 
> Yes, I have both.


I guess I'd have to ask, then why does HK produce the P30L? Why use a longer barrel and sight radius of there is no difference? Is it because the P30L may be better balanced in the opinion of some shooters? Actually, that's been my impression comparing them at the range.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tvphotog said:


> I guess I'd have to ask, then why does HK produce the P30L? Why use a longer barrel and sight radius of there is no difference? Is it because the P30L may be better balanced in the opinion of some shooters? Actually, that's been my impression comparing them at the range.


Different strokes for different folks. It's no more complicated than that. If you're more comfortable with the P30L than go with that. "VAMarine" is correct: "There will be no practical difference in accuracy between the P30 vs P30LS". You're only talking about 6 tenths of an inch difference. You may get slightly less muzzle flip due to the extra weight but that's about it. Which would probably not even be that noticeable, given that it's only 6 tenths of an inch longer and only a few ounces heavier.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

tvphotog said:


> I guess I'd have to ask, then why does HK produce the P30L? Why use a longer barrel and sight radius of there is no difference? Is it because the P30L may be better balanced in the opinion of some shooters? Actually, that's been my impression comparing them at the range.


For some the gun may handle a little differently. Sight tracking will be a little better etc. Recoil impulse will be a little different. But no real difference in accuracy.

The only reason I have mine is that it was the only option at the time for light LEM and thumb safety + it had some upgrades I wanted.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

As long as accuracy doesn't seem to be the issue between the P30 and P30L, I'm going to spend some more time at the range comparing just those two pistols and will select one based on how it feels to me. Thanks for all the input, it's been very helpful.


----------

